# I...am...so...ashamed, but I find myself desiring...



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2007)

an iMac!







Does this mean I'm not elect?

Am I going to go FV?

These things are actually pretty cool. They're selling them in the PX right now and I really like the fact they can run XP or Vista in another Window. Seeing Vista booting up in a small screen was really cool.

Apple could have taken the market a long time ago if they didn't stay so proprietary but I think this might be the thing that makes them market dominant if they keep moving in this direction.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm so proud, Rich! I've been devisively converting my entire church over to the dark side of Mac OS.......


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 7, 2007)

Windows stinks. Mac OS rules. I am getting a Mac next go round.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes.... come to the dark side......


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2007)

They have the 24" Model for about $1800 with no tax. Is that a good price?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> They have the 24" Model for about $1800 with no tax. Is that a good price?


"Apple" and "good price" in the same sentence? I don't think so


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's the thing....You'll be able to use that $1800 Apple for about 5 years wihout major upgrades or updates before you notice any real need to get a new one, whereas Windows machines are effectively obsolete when you get them home. 

Also, Apples pretty much never crash, get viruses or freeze up. I've used the same Powerbook G4 since 2004 and still see no reason to replace it. I did buy an extra 1G of RAM, but other than that, it's been going strong for 3 1/2 years without any problems.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 7, 2007)

> Also, Apples pretty much never crash, get viruses or freeze up.



I have honestly never (yes, never) had a Windows PC do any of those things. Now I of course have to have a virus scanner, but even still it's only caught about three things in all the years I've been on a PC.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 7, 2007)

I have used Macs in production for years and I have had them at home. I love them, it's my environment. They DO freeze up and crash now and then. No computer can do two things at exactly at the same nano-second, when they try, they freeze.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I have used Macs in production for years and I have had them at home. I love them, it's my environment. They DO freeze up and crash now and then. No computer can do two things at exactly at the same nano-second, when they try, they freeze.



No Bob. Macs are not subject to the laws of physics. You can even use them in the bath tub and they will not only not electrocute you but they continue to work and they don't get a virus from getting cold.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm planning to get a MacBook soon.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2007)

Contra Marcion said:


> Here's the thing....You'll be able to use that $1800 Apple for about 5 years wihout major upgrades or updates before you notice any real need to get a new one, whereas Windows machines are effectively obsolete when you get them home.



I guess maybe it depends on how and what you use your computer for. I wouldn't consider myself anything other than an average computer user (internet, email, transfer music & lectures to an mp3, burn cds, etc...), and I've had my Dell with XP for about five years now and see no need for me to replace it with the latest and greatest. But maybe that's just because of my computer use.



> Also, Apples pretty much never crash, get viruses or freeze up. I've used the same Powerbook G4 since 2004 and still see no reason to replace it. I did buy an extra 1G of RAM, but other than that, it's been going strong for 3 1/2 years without any problems.



Like Adam, in the five years I've had this computer, I've never had any problems with running it. The only thing I've had to do was to upgrade to a larger harddrive.

Now I'm sure Apples are excellent computers (I've never used one before), but for my own use, I just cannot justify the expense.


----------



## Coram Deo (Jul 7, 2007)

Let see.... 

I am running a PC with Windows XP for about 3 years without a crash...

I check for Spyware and virus about every 3 months with no returns.....

I am ultra Extra careful with my internet perusing........

Michael





houseparent said:


> I have honestly never (yes, never) had a Windows PC do any of those things. Now I of course have to have a virus scanner, but even still it's only caught about three things in all the years I've been on a PC.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 7, 2007)

Contra Marcion said:


> Here's the thing....You'll be able to use that $1800 Apple for about 5 years wihout major upgrades or updates before you notice any real need to get a new one, whereas Windows machines are effectively obsolete when you get them home.
> 
> Also, Apples pretty much never crash, get viruses or freeze up. I've used the same Powerbook G4 since 2004 and still see no reason to replace it. I did buy an extra 1G of RAM, but other than that, it's been going strong for 3 1/2 years without any problems.



And then there are those who have had the opposite experience.

I bought my wife an iBook after she tried one owned by a friend. The standard pride and excitement about switching followed. Geeks patted us on the back for our choice. Then the blasted thing started to shut down on its own, or start on its own, or freeze, etc. Two trips to the Genius store and finally we had to ship it off to the factory.

It was gone for two weeks, we got a Toshiba laptop for $550 as a backup.

After we got the iBook back, it works fine enough, but my wife prefers the cheap Toshiba. The iBook sits on a desk doing its lonely pulsing thing. 

Perhaps it was the Safari browser, which did not interface with our State's website (we use internet to pay for licenses, etc.), perhaps it was the preinstalled Appleworks which had clunky features that even MS Works could beat, but really it was the hardware failure and slow service that led to this state of affairs.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 7, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Let see....
> 
> I am running a PC with Windows XP for about 3 years without a crash...
> 
> ...



Yeah, but you're a Baptist. If you load a Bible Software program that includes more books of the Bible than Jeremiah and Hebrews your computer is likely to crash!


----------



## Gryphonette (Jul 7, 2007)

*My son who has been with a Navy band in Australia the last several weeks...*

....this morning sent me this photo of one of his friends; the thread's topic brought it to mind.


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 7, 2007)

*New iMac in August?*

Think Secret usually has a good record on their projections.

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0707imac.html


----------



## Coram Deo (Jul 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Yeah, but you're a Baptist. If you load a Bible Software program that includes more books of the Bible than Jeremiah and Hebrews your computer is likely to crash!


----------



## KMK (Jul 7, 2007)

Contra Marcion said:


> Here's the thing....You'll be able to use that $1800 Apple for about 5 years wihout major upgrades or updates before you notice any real need to get a new one, whereas Windows machines are effectively obsolete when you get them home.
> 
> Also, Apples pretty much never crash, get viruses or freeze up. I've used the same Powerbook G4 since 2004 and still see no reason to replace it. I did buy an extra 1G of RAM, but other than that, it's been going strong for 3 1/2 years without any problems.



Same scenario w/me.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 7, 2007)

Gryphonette said:


> ....this morning sent me this photo of one of his friends; the thread's topic brought it to mind.



We have a saying here in Australia: "Always trust a kangaroo in matters of technology".

That kangaroo looks absolutely disgusted. Point proven.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth (Jul 7, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> Windows stinks. Mac OS rules. I am getting a Mac next go round.


----------



## gwine (Jul 7, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> Windows stinks. Mac OS rules. I am getting a Mac next go round.



Apples and oranges, my friend. Each has its place.

If you can find the software you want at a reasonable price then go for it. I can't see the logic in buying an Apple and then paying extra to install Windows on it just so you can run the programs that aren't available for Mac OS. I have no interest in multimedia so my HP Pavilion running XP has been just fine. At least when I want to add a GPS and mapping software I know it is available. But, if you find one for a Mac let me know. My son wants to get one for his wife's iBook before they go out west for a family reunion.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 7, 2007)

Rich:

You heretic!


----------



## lwadkins (Jul 8, 2007)

No No, resist Rich !!


----------



## crhoades (Jul 8, 2007)

I'll leave the double-barrelled shot gun blast to Rev. Greco.

Just promise me one thing. If you do go there - don't become obnoxious like 95% of other MacHeads out there...you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 8, 2007)

just don't get a Dell. Everything else is about the same. I am getting a desktop next time around. I have also never had good experiences with Windows.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2007)

Easy guys. I'm still a PC fan. Mac is good for what it's good for. I might like having both but will probably wait until I can pick up a used one for very cheap. For $1800, I could get 2-3 computers as powerful as the one Mac I'm interested in.

I just think they're cool and that Apple would have been smart to do this a while back but they fancied themselves to be in the hardware business. There are some who think Apple was not very smart (I'm one of them) because they wanted to make a go of both the hardware and software market. Had they not been so bent on having a proprietary architecture they could have potentially achieved dominance in the OS market.

But then again I'm sometimes not sure. People don't seem to realize that one of the reasons the Apple OS is so stable is because you really don't have the variety of hardware in the Mac line as you do with PC that is wide open. You also don't have the issue of backward compatibility that Windows must write to.

If I bought an iMac, it would only be as an additional computer because I do too many other specialized things and will always require a PC of some sort.


----------



## Scott (Jul 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> They have the 24" Model for about $1800 with no tax. Is that a good price?


Yes, that is a good price. The 24 inch normally goes for about $2k. Do you guys homeschool? If so, you can also get a $200 ipod nano (4GB) and get a $200 rebate on it if you buy it in conjunction with the Mac. Not sure if this deal is available at the PX, but it should be.


----------



## etexas (Jul 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> an iMac!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so proud of you Rich!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 10, 2007)

I think it's a great idea, Rich! When we get back to the states (Lord willing), I'm planning on getting my wife an iMac. The 24" one is great, and worth the price, in my view. I expect to have my 14" G4 iBook still in good shape by then. On the topic:



*The “iBook Road Warriors”*

the Apple ad says,
but what does that really mean?
A warrior implies a battle
and adversaries, 
a heroic stand against great odds,
and the image comes to mind
of an archetype of such contests,
Davids against Goliaths.

I know it's just ad hype,
but it strikes a chord in hearts
that are set about 
by an out-of-control world
and myriad dangers.
Yet what is an iBook
but a mere instrument
of consciousness?

True, it's a fine instrument
like a well-forged samurai blade,
slight and portable, easily concealed,
such that it can be carried about
by one traveling light.
An instrument that can open and enter
the virtual world
and the global arena of consciousness.

And like a strong sword wielded
in the hands of a fool
or a child,
it may be next to nothing, 
of no consequence.
What is of consequence
is the man or woman
who wields it well.

A true iBook road warrior
is first of all a visionary,
seeing the powers behind the madness
of our world (and his or her own life!),
able to discern the spirits
with keener eye than minor seers
(and who is sufficient for this
but those illumined under the tree of glory?).

Through an iBook a man or woman of consciousness
may step into the virtual world, and, yes,
enter the arena of consciousness, which exists in both
the virtual and the actual worlds
as they are one; but only if in their own beings
– their own awarenesses – there is power
to dispel illusion and deception
can they be considered a man or woman of war.

Clearly I do not mean gross weaponry or gross war,
but a weaponry that can penetrate mind and heart
to the very spirit, to heal or to break,
and can overturn diabolic energies emanating
from the subtle realm
where beings exist with horrific agendas
who also influence human agents
to enact their terrors.

The iBook warriors I have in mind
can affect such situations, both
the spirits and their agents
in the physical world;
they can rend veils of darkness
covering minds and obscuring
the noble planes of reality;
the entrance of their words brings light.

And that is the crux: those men or women
whose beings are filled with the light
that shines brightest in the valley
of the shadow of death, and whose words
are of Him not of this world,
whose life is stronger than death
and to us this life can impart,
these are warriors worthy of the name.

So Apple did not lie with its ad campaign,
it just exaggerated,
for not every iBook 
is in the hands of a warrior.
Yet it is a fine instrument 
for those who are, for those
who wreak havoc on powers of darkness
swift and silent as a samurai.

_1/7/02_​


----------



## satz (Jul 10, 2007)

No way. Microsoft and Intel forever!!!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 10, 2007)

If I buy a Mac, what do I do with all the software I have and need to use for Windows?

Hey Rich, I'll try that bathtub thing in a minute and see if it works. I'd like to see if the Apple will keep working even if completely submerged. I'l let you know when I finish the test....

Seems OK so far, and I've even sliced up a couple.


----------

